

Blinkk.me launch Facebook application “Pix0Mix” - prateek_4
http://nogle.in/blinkk-me-launch-facebook-application-pix0mix-2/

======
prateek_4
I like this app. Before I had to use windows movie maker to create the video
but pixomix creates memory in just 2 clicks.

